# Pour tranférer fichier itunes sur nouvel ipod



## hector34 (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour
Nous avons à la maison 4 ipod
2 ipod classiques pour mes enfants,1 ipod shuttle pour ma femme et moi je vien d'acheter le i pod nano.
J'ai deux questions à poser
D'abord celle qui concerne mon i pod nano
Je souhaite transférer qu'une partie de mon ancienne bibliothèque i tunesCelle ci figurait sur un ipod classique que j eviens de donner à mon fils Je ne voudrais selectionner que quelques morceaux pour mettre sur mon nouvel ipod.

La deuxième question,j'espère que vous pourrez aussi me répondre
Ma femme a un ipod shuttle,donc une bibliothèque i tunes sur sa session.elle voudrait tranférer elle aussi certains morceaux qu'elle a dans sa bibiothèque itunes vers un mp3 sensa.Surtout pour y mettre dedans que de la musique classique ,et selectionner des morceaux.Elle continuerait toujours d'utiliser son ipod shuttle pour y mettre des albums que nous avons achetés.
Nous n'arrivons pas donc à tranferer de sa bibiothèque itunes des morceaux pour les mettre sur le mp3 sensa
Ce serait sympa de nous aider.Je vous en remercie par avance.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

hector34 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Nous avons à la maison 4 ipod
> 2 ipod classiques pour mes enfants,1 ipod shuttle pour ma femme et moi je vien d'acheter le i pod nano.
> J'ai deux questions à poser
> ...


Beaucoup d'iPod en perspective !
1/
Si le nouvelle iPod est également relié à la même bibliothèque iTunes. Il vous suffit de passer en mode manuel pour les musiques et les glisser manuellement.
2/
La deuxième partie se fait en deux parties :
(1) Allez dans les réglages d'iTunes > Avancée > Importation.
Dans Importer via, choississez "encodeur MP3". Libre à vous pour la qualité.
(2) De retour dans l'interface principale, sélectionner les différents morceaux en maintenant la touche Pomme puis faîte clic-droit > Convertir la sélection en MP3.
(3) Pour trouver tous les fichiers MP3 d'iTunes en un seul coup. Ouvrer le Finder, aller dans le répertoire iTunes puis, dans la barre de recherche, tape "type:mp3") en sélectionnant ensuite: Recherche: "iTunes" dans la barre juste en dessous.


----------



## hector34 (31 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour la réponse et je le ferai demain.Je vous tiendrai au courant
pour les ipod,je viens d'en acquérir qu'un c'est le ipod nano,les trois autres datent de l'année dernière.
Encore merci


----------



## hector34 (5 Août 2008)

J'ai fait le 2 et le 3 et ça marche ,merci.
Par contre pour le 1 comment passe t'on en mode manuel?
merci pour la réponse


----------



## fandipod (5 Août 2008)

Tu parles pour ton nano? Sur la page d'accueil il faut cohcer la case gérer manuellement les musiques et les vidéos!!!



Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------

